# Is there a Link for TSF?



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

You know, like a picture that shows something like the TSF logo, and when you click on it, it brings you here? Because I'm building a website (on freewebs, but solely html) and I wanted to link my friends to here if they need comp help (you guys know I know just as much about computers as my dog does :wink: )


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

elf made a banner on CovertGamer along time ago to make as his signature to link back to the TSF page. but the signatures at CG do not allow pictures or the {IMG} tags. it is not official but if one of the admins approves here is a link to his banner and what it looks like.

credit to elf all the way for this one. he made it as he told me i believe talk with elf if need be.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/banners/banner_468x60.jpg


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

This admin says OK but we might want to see what the Big Boss says... :grin:


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm sure elf won't mind :1angel:

Well, lemme ask him first :grin:


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok, here is the pic; but to read what I blackened you'll have to wait til my site is complete :grin:


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/LinkMe.php

they are available for all to use!


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey thanks elf!!!! :smile:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

I've also got the logo for the new tsf skin I've been working on if you want to play with it.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

elf said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/LinkMe.php
> 
> they are available for all to use!


Wow, i really need to update that page.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

I thought it was good danrak :sayyes:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

very nice work elf


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

the only thing i wanted to add, is i don't like any of the ones that say "click now!"

to me that reeks of spam.

other than that, they all look nice.


----------



## sUBs (May 5, 2005)

HenryVI said:


> I'm building a website (on freewebs, but solely html) and I wanted to link my friends to here if they need comp help (you guys know *I know just as much about computers as my dog does* :wink: )


LOL..Does your dog build websites too?

Sorry Guys.. simply couldn't resist it


----------



## skate_punk_21 (Mar 28, 2005)

LOL @sUBs! i never thought you came this far down the boards hehe


----------

